# Spring Break Fishing is almost here!



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Spring is almost here and it’s time to think about your spring break fishing trip to the gulf coast. During late March and April the fishing is off the charts. It’s some of the best light tackle fishing you’ve ever seen; monster sheepshead, fun fighting redfish and much more. I invite you to visit my website and look around. http://www.megabiteinshore.com



















If you would like to take the family out on a great fishing adventure, give me a shout. 850-341-9816

Tight Lines. 

Pensacola’s Finest Inshore Fishing Adventure
Mega-Bite Inshore Charters
Capt. John


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Spring Break is only weeks away, If you like catching big sheepshead & monster redfish on light tackle give me a shout. 










Mega-Bite Inshore Charters
850-341-9816


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

that is one nice sheepie!!


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Only a few more weeks and Spring Break is here. If you're visiting Pensacola or the surrounding area and would like to have a great fishing adventure, give me a shout. 
Check out my website for more info. www.megabiteinshore.com









Tight Lines...
Capt. John

Mega-Bite Inshore Charters
www.megabiteinshore.com
850-341-9816


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

I welcome all Spring Breakers to Pensacola, take a fishing trip for some great inshore fishing action.

The inshore Sheepshead & Redfish bite has been great the past few days. It's only going to get better over the next few weeks.


----------

